# Calais to Annecy - End July-August



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We are thinking of heading to Lake Annercy last week of July.

I know there has been discussions on this in the past, but wonder if anyone has updated tips on the journey there with possibly 1 overnight stop enroute and then about Annercy itself?

Drive through France or go Belgium/Luxembourg way. We often take the latter when heading that way, so alternative non toll routes, would be nice.

Is August the right time to be there, bearing in mind the holiday traffic likely during a busy holiday period?

Also any favorite camp sites ASCI or otherwise, that we might/should consider?


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Oops! Brain not in Gear*

8O

Just realised it's End August not End July. _Sorry_ 

So any recommendations for August Sept, not July/ August.

Mr's D's going to call me a silly nunce when I get home tonight :lol:


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*annecy*

Hi,
Personally, we always go through Belgium into luxembourg, we stay overnight at the aire at Dudelange (which is free but don't go on the weekend as the sports centre often have discos then) You can get to Basel and drop down through switzerland to geneva and then a short hop onto Annecy. A nice place to stay for a few days with a quaint picturesque town centre. A good aire just outside with regular bus service into the town. I would recommend push bikes as there is an excellent cycleway right around the lake if you feel up to it.

Cheers............ Ned


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,B :lol: elgium is the best way,and at luxembourg just off main route is a campsite, very nice site good size plots,bus outside,cheap fuel just down the road,supermarket five minute walk,look on uk campsite and tenting,free site with lots of info,then its a nice easy route to the lakes,as you drive through the town and see the lake on your left you will see a motorhome sign on the right just by a big bus stop,most of the car parks have barriers,hope this helps regards harvey


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

This was our route , sorry about spellings of places. Mostly Aires except for site at side of Annecy and we camped here, lovely site and right on side of Lac, if you are thinking of booking ask for pitch 100 or 101 these are next too lake side and easily fit a 7.2 mtr van.

http://www.camping-lac-bleu.com/gb/

Our route went like this

Bray Dunes
Hiederscheid (Lux)
Esch-Sur-Sure (Lux)
Luxeuil Les Baines (E23,D67,N5,D991)
Les Plans D'Hotonnes
Aix Les Bains - new Aire here right next to lac side. 
Annecy Aire?
Annecy Campsite (2 nights)
Baume Les Dames
Thanon Les Voyages (2 nights)
Charmes
Millery
Arques

If you need more info just let me know. 
Mandy


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Hi Mandy,
We're thinking of a similar trip - over about 3 weeks. Please could you tell me how long your trip took? 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, It took 2 weeks, but we could have easily stayed longer, we actually went back to the site for an extra couple of days as it was so lovely. Could have stayed at the Aix les Baines longer too as we never got into the town we went right around to Le Chat monument, the monastery and a viewing point that was stunning and worked our way to an aire I didn't mention on here but was between the 2 Lacs and was a ski resort something Fez I think was stunning in the mountains and all alone on a huge aire. 

More info if needed just contact me.

Mandy


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, Mandy. Sounds a great trip. I may contact you later for more details.
Chris


----------

